# jaw jacker



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

does anyone of you use one how to you like it


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Several of us here built our own home made ones out of PVC. They work really good. Can build one for a few bucks. We posted different variations and design pictures. I've got a idea for a better trigger release I need to finish up (bought parts, just gotta finish it).


-DallanC


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

There was a guy who built one using a rat trap.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I use one for my 2nd pole and I like it. I feel like that isn't a helpful enough comment but I don't know what to say other than that haha. I do like it though. Fun, easy, effective.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I have one, and it's a fun second pole... I'm not for it or against it at this point... more of something else to screw around with on the ice... I like it because it keeps me entertained.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

thanks i just bought one and on several fish it wasn't hooking them but the fish i was catching were just little 8 inch planters could the size of fish affect that


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

duck said:


> thanks i just bought one and on several fish it wasn't hooking them but the fish i was catching were just little 8 inch planters could the size of fish affect that


More the bite... if the trigger's too sensitive, it'll jerk it away before they really have it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I hand jig a pole in my tent... the auto-hooker thingy-ma-bob sits outside in the cold where I can watch it through a window.

Here's one old thread on the home-made ones.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/10-equipment/32428-*******-jaw-jacker-auto-fisherman.html

The design I use:










-DallanC


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

thanks i will adjust the sensitivity and see if that helps i might have to go and try to build one to.:smile:


----------



## moabrocks (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a couple. I got them because my kids are still pretty young and unless the fish hits really hard they miss setting the hook pretty much every time. So with this it increases the odds to about 30% ... it at least lets you know when they are around ... I've had it miss then I put it back down and got them the second time. I like the form factor also ... it folds down and goes in a bucket pretty well. I am interested in making my own as these guys aren't cheap.


----------

